# Gibson Les Paul Custom $1400 Toronto (fake)



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I can't believe it is authentic, for that price.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm no Gibson expert but shouldn't it have the binding "nibs" at the ends of the frets? The frets on this one overlap the binding.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Great observation!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes. Closer examination of the images shows the frets going right to the edge of the neck crossing the binding. Ad reported.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

fake


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

You guys are good! I adjusted the thread title.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Diamond on headstock also too small.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Horn doesn't look right to me. Too rounded? Using my 79 deluxe as a reference.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

FAKE FAKE FAKE!!! BUYER BEWARE Gibson Les Paul

_We have here a fine example of a Chibson Les Paul Custom. Due diligence required!! This is a $400 guitar at best. _


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> fake
> 
> View attachment 321476


Beat me to it


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Bridge posts are always the first red flag.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

if the guitar is legit shouldn't the owner have the case candy or at least the original bill of sale ?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I reported the ad.

Hopefully nobody falls for this.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

__





Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

The ad is gone now, hopefully, it was pulled by Kijiji and not sold.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Well if anyone thought they could get a Custom for $1400.00 then maybe they deserved it?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> I'm no Gibson expert but shouldn't it have the binding "nibs" at the ends of the frets? The frets on this one overlap the binding.



Not if it has had a refret.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I reported the ad, and I'm also on an Ontario sales group on FB that had also flagged that ad. I'm pretty sure it was pulled for being a fake/scam.


----------

